# Funny car ad



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Warning-there are a few vulgarities that rhyme with legit.
http://enid.craigslist.org/cto/4119280944.html%3C/div%3E


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

The link takes me to a page that says "the ad has been flagged for removal". Bummer:-( I was looking forward to a good laugh, and reading my daily dose of vulgarity


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> The link takes me to a page that says "the ad has been flagged for removal". Bummer:-( I was looking forward to a good laugh, and reading my daily dose of vulgarity


I relinked it, try it again, it works for me still.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome share Huge. Love it!


----------

